# feedback about Dominion Standard Poodle Breeder and Reccomendations of others



## jobette (May 7, 2014)

Hi All,

I am a long time lurker and a recent member. I live in upstate NY. Originally I was looking for a breeder of standards who leaves tails natural, lives nearby etc. The longer I look, the more I am starting to see differences in conformation and have come to see that those that carefully breed (in general) do dock tails. So I am in the process of letting go of my original priority. 

I have family near Philadelphia so I am open to breeders in that area as well.

Here's my question. I spoke to Kathy from Dominion Standards in PA she seemed very nice. I spoke with her about coming to visit but would like to know what people here have to say about her. So does anyone have any feedback on her breeding program? Thanks in advance. 

Also, any other breeders who have a litter just born or ready to go in the next month or two?

I am not looking to show but am looking for a well bred companion. I live in the country and work from home.

FYI I am looking for a smaller standard (I guess female then). Although I think whites are beautiful--I prefer not to have a white one.

I am also open to an older puppy or young adult. Thanks.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

I love young adults up to 2 years, so much easier to train


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

sorry i can't offer any help re dominion. have you used the search function to check out whether or not others have offered opinions or advice? also, take a look at poodlesonline.org/litters. there are several breeders with pups right now, one of them in ny and one in nj. sorry you still have to do further research on them, but it's a start. also lily cd re is from ny and you can talk to her about her breeder.


----------



## jobette (May 7, 2014)

*re dominion*

thanks for your help. I did do a search and actually found someone who had gotten a puppy back in 2010 from Dominion. I private messaged him--tucker(?)
but haven't heard back from him. He got another puppy a few years later from Tintlet so I was curious why he didn't get his second puppy from Dominion. A few folks did post on Dominion but not much info. 

I will check out your suggestions and perhaps message lily cd about ny area breeders.

thanks again.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

My first poodle was a retired breeding bitch from Dominion. That was over 10 years ago. At that time Kathy had a lot of dogs that were kept in crates in the basement. I was not allowed to go down to the basement area to see where my dog had lived for the first 6 years of her life. My girl had been surgically debarked, and Kathy told me that she did that to all of her adult dogs. Since I got my dog, Kathy has moved from NJ to PA. Maybe things have changed.

The girl I got from Kathy was a lovely dog. Her structure was not terrific but it was good enough for me, and she had a fabulous temperament.

If I was looking for a puppy, I'd look for a smaller-scale breeder who only has a few dogs. Tintlet would be a good choice.


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

Standard poodles kept in crates in the basement? What kind of crates? I don't understand. Your girl had a great temperament but lived in the basement for 6 years... something does not add up in my mind.

pr


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Poodlerunner said:


> Standard poodles kept in crates in the basement? What kind of crates? I don't understand. Your girl had a great temperament but lived in the basement for 6 years... something does not add up in my mind.
> 
> pr


Sorry, I didn't mean to imply that she was in the crate 24/7. There were some outside fenced areas for bathroom/play, and the dogs were certainly allowed out at times. As I said, I was not permitted to see the crates, so I don't know what kind they were.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

thank you, peppersb. i think it is really helpful for people with actual experience with a breeder - good or bad - to help out a newcomer with factual info. it's good to have members step up to the plate whether they love, hate or are neutral about their breeder.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Poodlerunner said:


> Standard poodles kept in crates in the basement? What kind of crates? I don't understand. Your girl had a great temperament but lived in the basement for 6 years... something does not add up in my mind.
> 
> pr


What doesn't add up? To be honest, I have met standard poodles from similar circumstances. I think it is shameful practice to keep standard poodles locked up in crates in a basement, but you would be amazed at how much a great temperament will prevail.


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

CharismaticMillie said:


> What doesn't add up? To be honest, I have met standard poodles from similar circumstances. I think it is shameful practice to keep standard poodles locked up in crates in a basement, but you would be amazed at how much a great temperament will prevail.


If you keep a dog in a crate in a basement for 6 years... it is not going to come up and have a fabulous temperament. So... that's what didn't add up... and I was right. The person added that they did not stay in the crates 24/7. as her had been implied in her original post, and she subsequently cleared up. So, no worries, CM 

pr


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Poodlerunner said:


> If you keep a dog in a crate in a basement for 6 years... it is not going to come up and have a fabulous temperament. So... that's what didn't add up... and I was right. The person added that they did not stay in the crates 24/7. as her had been implied in her original post, and she subsequently cleared up. So, no worries, CM
> 
> pr


I saw that. But...I think you'd be amazed. Sadly as I said above I've met a few and was absolutely astonished that despite being kept in a basement for years, their genetic temperament prevailed.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

cm, just curious about socialization of the dogs you encountered that had spent their lives crated. any noticeable impact?


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

I don't know anything about the Dominion Kennel to share with you and I don't know if you have found something yet, but, in case you haven't, we have two litters due shortly. 

My bitch, CH Alaman's Creme Dela Creme (Ayanna), is due by the 27th of this month. My sister's bitch, Wispynooks' She Sings With The Angels (Angle), is due about a week later. Both girls were bred to BISS GCH Alaman's Wanna Be Like Me, (Jordan). Our girls are fully health tested. We do dock tails as we do show our dogs. 

We are located in Southern Vermont on the MA border; so not too far from you.

If you are still looking and are interested, send me a private message.


----------



## Pokemom (Jun 15, 2012)

I got our boy Max from Dominion 3 years ago (June will be 4 years) and it's the best decision we ever made. He was one of 4 in the litter and the only boy. My son and he bonded immediately and that was it. He is the most lovable, laid back, ready for a good time anytime dog you'd ever meet. Nothing spooks him and he ADORES kids of all sizes. My son is 5'10", is autistic and LOUD, Max loves him and calms him. If I had the funds, I'd get another spoo from Dominion.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I am suprised no one said anything about the debarking. I personnally wouldn't get a dog from anyone who systematically debarks ALL their dogs. That is a cruel practice. I would understand doing it as a last resort, when the dog is absolutely uncontrollable after having tried everything. I mean, I would prefer it to abandoning the dog. But, all dogs ?


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I also have an issue with de barking. I would ask the breeder personally and also ask to be allowed to see the crated area. It could be fine. I know I have purchased two dogs from breeders and they were eager to show me. Both were immaculate. Hearing that her dogs have such good temperaments is good to hear but I would want to investigate further. I can tell that you are the type of person who will do your due diligence. How exciting to be getting a new puppy. Best of luck in your search.


----------



## JaneM (Jul 7, 2014)

*Dominion Kennels*

We have had 2 standard poodles from Dominion. First a puppy I got to pick out of the litter with the help of Kathi. He became a therapy and agility dog. Lived a long healthy life. Awesome dog !
The second a 1 1/2 year old female who had entropion in 1 eye before we adopted her. Kathi had the surgery done and then we adopted her. She was a cafe au lait and was shown a couple of times before the eye issue.
She was wonderful ! Sweet well trained, good with children and our other standard.
Oh, and she still barked.


----------



## johnk (Jun 12, 2016)

Dominion Poodles (Kathy Pauli owner) is quite an operation. They sell puppies and retired breeding stock. They also provide boarding and grooming services. I'm not familiar with a basement with cages on premises. The kennel building does have runs, rooms and cages for the dogs. The show dogs do live in cages or the rooms at times. Kathy shows nationally and the dogs travel in vans and mostly live in cages during travel. Back at the kennel, they are in runs a lot and enjoy freedom that way.

Dominion is a member of the William Penn Poodle Club (a part/branch of the AKC Kennel Club group. The club and its breeding and show members are quite noteworthy in Poodledom. Our current male is sired by Dominion's Adam. The female is out of Firebrook Kennels. This is our fourth male Poodle, and the second from Firebrook. Our first poodle was from Unique and the second from Harmonie/Whisperwind.

For a club to be in good standing with the AKC they have to adhere to AKC rules and regs - including testing, confirmation, etc. AKC is strict.

A couple of the club members are into research of genetics and procedures for assuring a healthy dog. For example the standard practice was to have a pup neutered around six months. Now it's thought that this is too soon as the skeleton and body have not fully developed. So the neutering is for over a year or later depending on dog development. This eliminates hip dysplasia, other skeletal defects, and more.

When someone like Dominion (or Firebrook) breeds the amount and level of sire or dame characteristics they consider is very, very large. Hair fineness, color tone, eye whiteness, and so on. Also no dogs are bred until they are tested.

As for debarking by removing the voice box, not done by Kathy. There is another procedure that minimizes bark loudness which she may have done - and only one dog.

Our current guy has all the qualities of the Poodle breed. BUT he's ultra smart with an incredible vocabulary and understanding of our movement, dressing patterns, etc. This makes him a great negotiator and a super family entertainer.


----------



## gertie929 (May 15, 2020)

jobette said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am a long time lurker and a recent member. I live in upstate NY. Originally I was looking for a breeder of standards who leaves tails natural, lives nearby etc. The longer I look, the more I am starting to see differences in conformation and have come to see that those that carefully breed (in general) do dock tails. So I am in the process of letting go of my original priority.
> 
> ...


We bought a poodle from kathy
He’s wonderful....supposedly the runt of the litter but he’s a gorgeous sweet boy at about 46 pounds ....nothing runty about him.


----------



## Thomazine (Aug 9, 2020)

The Shyre Poodles cluster of breeders in the Midwest show their dogs (AKC), work with the Better Bred program, and don’t dock tails. Those breeders are out there, you just have to search for them.


----------



## JillO (Apr 15, 2021)

I see


jobette said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am a long time lurker and a recent member. I live in upstate NY. Originally I was looking for a breeder of standards who leaves tails natural, lives nearby etc. The longer I look, the more I am starting to see differences in conformation and have come to see that those that carefully breed (in general) do dock tails. So I am in the process of letting go of my original priority.
> 
> ...


----------



## cole.836 (12 mo ago)

gertie929 said:


> We bought a poodle from kathy
> He’s wonderful....supposedly the runt of the litter but he’s a gorgeous sweet boy at about 46 pounds ....nothing runty about him.


whats her website? how do i contact kathy about her Dominion doggos


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

cole.836 said:


> whats her website? how do i contact kathy about her Dominion doggos



I did a quick online check and found two different breeder names listed on different sites. They may be related but I haven't connected the two yet. 

To make sure you find the breeder referenced in this thread, contact her thru the info on the William Penn Poodle Club site to be sure. The website link doesn't mention of Dominion as far as I found.

William Penn Poodle Club
Kathleen Pauli


----------

